# Coding Urodynamic studies



## armymomryan (Aug 11, 2010)

Can anyone give any input on the following;

Nurse practioner is preforming a double procedure and says it should be coded as follows:
51729
51797 and 51797-51
51741 and 51741-51
51784-51
51728-51

CCI tells me DO NOT bill 51729 with 51728 under any circumstances, she is only repeating part of the 51729 procedure, should I bill this as 51729 plus 51729-52


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I would bill this as follows, although the note would be best to code from. 

51729
51741-51 
51784-51
51797 (this is an add on code, modifier not needed)

you would NOT bill the 51728 

hope that helps


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to include, let me add that the MUE for the following procedures are 1

A MUE value is the maximum units of service set by Medicare that a provider would report under most circumstances for a single beneficiary on a single date of service.

  MUE Value: 1


----------



## armymomryan (Aug 13, 2010)

The nurse practioner is doing the complete procedure described by 51729, (good with that) BUT she says she is also (at the same time) going back and re-doing the voiding pressure study - code 51728, which I know we cannot bill together so my question is - Can I bill 51729 AND 51729-52 at the same time?


----------

